# welche VM? Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Produkte ...



## Perfektionist

*XP-Mode*

XP-Mode ist derzeit meiner Kenntnis nach exklusiv Win7-Prof/Ult-Nutzern vorbehalten. Es können weitere virtuelle Maschinen erstellt werden, wahlweise auf Basis des ersten für XP-Mode heruntergeladenen Basisabbildes oder eine jungfräuliche Maschine, in die sich wie man es von anderen Produkten kennt, ein OS der Wahl installieren lässt.

Lizenz:
für Anwender von Simatic-Produkten (TIA-Portal V11) wird ja vermutlich Win7/64 Prof/Ultimate die Standardausrüstung werden. Also ist XP-Mode automatisch "kostenlos" mit dabei.

lauffähige Soft- und Hardware:
S7 V5.5 mit CP5711
Flex2008
Protool V6.0SP3 integriert in S7 V5.5 (Bericht)
Microwin V3.2 + RS232/PPI-Multimastercable + beliebigem USB-RS232
(eine Uralt-S7-200 V0.91 aus den allerersten Starterboxen wollte allerdings nicht damit)
Microwin V4 mit CP5711 und speziellen Einstellungen
S5 V7.17 mit NT-Servicepack und Moxa Uport 1110 mit 232/511-Wandler (Bericht)

Tragbarkeit:
Problematisch. Es sind mehrere Dateien an unterschiedlichen Speicherorten vonnöten. Mein erster Versuch scheiterte daran, dass die Basisdatei bei jeder Installation von XP-Mode anscheinend neu erstellt wird und dann den aktuellen Zustand von XP mit den dazugehörigen SP zu diesem Zeitpunkt darstellt. Der Versuch, ob man z.B. mit Ghost ein Image ziehen kann um danach in eine andere VM umziehen zu können, steht aus.

wichtige Einschränkungen:
mehrere Bildschirme werden nicht so recht unterstützt. Es gibt erstens grundsätzlich nur ein Fenster für die VM (=ein Bildschirm) und im seamless-Betrieb konnte ich die Fenster auch nicht beliebig plazieren, es gab sogar Darstellungsfehler (bei Flexible).
Der VM kann nicht bereits ab Boot-Vorgang ein USB-Gerät zugeordnet werden.


*Windows Virtual PC*

Windows Virtual PC ist die Virtualisierung, die dem XP-Mode zugrunde liegt. Das Programm ist (neuerdings?) auch Home-Usern zugänglich. Man kann auch den XP-Mode mit runterladen und mit ein wenig Geschick die XP-Prof-Maschine (Base-Platte) anwerfen, nur bekommt man keinen vollwertigen XP-Mode und braucht einen Produktkey, wenn man das XP-Prof dauerhaft auf Home7 laufen lassen will.

Lizenz:
für Windows 7 Nutzer ab Home Starter kostenlos.

wichtige Einschränkungen:
nur 32-Bit OS werden als Gast unterstützt.


*Microsoft Virtual PC*

ist der Vorgänger von Windows Virtual PC aus Vista-Zeiten. Eine Installation auf 7-Home ist möglich - es kommt aber eine Warnung, dass das Produkt für das OS nicht freigegeben (nicht getestet?) sei. Aber mehr hab ich nicht gemacht.

Lizenz:
kostenlos für Windows-Anwender 


*VM-Ware-Workstation*

die dem Anschein nach wohl ausgereifteste Virtualisierungssoftware ...

Lizenz:
es gibt eine 14-Tage Testversion zum Runterladen, die man dann für 150EUR sich endgültig freischalten lassen kann.

lauffähige Soft- und Hardware:
(Quelle: Marcel. Ich unterstelle jetzt mal ein XP-Gastsystem)
Simatic Manager + WinCCflex
Movitools Motion Studio
TIA V10 (für die 1200er)
Simcom A (für Posmo-Antriebe)
Siemens USB-Prommer
marlobs Liste

Tragbarkeit:
Marcel beschreibt "Das mitnehmen auf andere PCs" als "denkbar einfach". Einen wichtigen Hinweis hat er jedoch mitgegeben: Wenn eine Fehlermeldung kommen sollte, das die VM noch laufen würde, so seien die Ordner in dem Verzeichnis (welchem?) zu löschen.

wichtige Einschränkungen:
Larrys Probleme


*VMware-Player*

ist ein abgespecktes Produkt, das wohl in der Lage sein soll, eine mit Workstation erstellte Maschine abzuspielen. Neuerdings ist es sogar möglich, VM damit zu erstellen

Lizenz:
kostenlos, vermutlich nicht für den kommerziellen (Produktiv-)Einsatz gedacht



*Parallels Desktop migrate to Win7*

das Produkt verspricht den virtuellen Weiterbetrieb eines vorhanden XP-Systems in der Win7-Umgebung. Es erscheint mir als attraktive Lösung für Leute, die insbesondere von ihrem alten XP-System nicht lassen wollen/können. Der Vorgang, das alte System auf die neue Plattform hinüber zu schaffen, erscheint mir sehr ausgereift. Zu Siemens-Software kann ich in dem Zusammenhang allerdings (noch) nichts sagen.

Lizenz:
20EUR (Mediamarkt). UPDATE: einen Monat später dort für 40EUR gesehen, mit Datenkabel USB zu USB 50EUR.

wichtige Einschränkungen:
auf den ersten Blick erscheint es mir nicht möglich, eine beliebige VM mit entsprechend beliebigem OS einzurichten.


*Parallels Desktop für WinPC*

Lizenz:
50EUR (Mediamarkt). Einen Monat später im Regal nicht mehr vorgefunden.


*Parallels Desktop für MacOS*

lauffähige Soft- und Hardware: 
Simatic Manager + WinCCflex
TIA V10 (für die 1200er)
Simcom A (für Posmo-Antriebe)

wichtige Einschränkungen:
über S5 wird von Problemen berichtet. 

*VirtualBox*

ist sowohl für Windows wie auch für Linux zu haben.

Lizenz:
für privat kostenlos, für den kommerziellen Einsatz 20EUR. Nachtrag: lt. matsches (Post#25) für den _persönlichen_ Gebrauch kostenlos - also wer sich das *selbst* runterläd, *selbst* installiert und *selbst* mit dem Betrieb der Software klarkommt und maximal seiner Großmutter zur Benutzung gibt darf kostenlos alles damit machen.

lauffähige Soft- und Hardware: 
WinFlex 2005, 2007 und 2008 und Step7 5.2 bis 5.4 HF5 getestet.
Zugriff mit Helmholzadapter funktioniert sowohl MPI als auch Profibus

Tragbarkeit:
bike (Linux-Nutzer, also Linux-Host mit Windows-Gast) beschreibt es so: "Ich habe die HD auf USB und kann die problemlos anstecken und weiterarbeiten". Meine Erfahrung (Windows-Windows-Nutzer) bislang damit ist, dass allein die HD nicht sonderlich tragbar ist, weil oftmals Neuaktivierung des OS (bislang mit XP + Win7/32 getestet) erforderlich ist. Auch ein Systemabbild der 7/32-Gastmaschine verlangte in einer neuen Gastmaschine auf einem anderen Host nach Aktivierung. Lt. bike soll das Problem aber nicht auftreten, wenn man die gesamte Maschine transportiert und trat dann bei mir bislang auch nicht mehr auf. Ärgerlich ist, dass man eine Platte nicht einfach kopieren und auf dem gleichen Arbeitsplatz nochmal verwenden kann. Da verwaltet VirtualBox eine Seriennummer, die es nicht doppelt vertragen will. Diese Seriennummer macht auch Ärger, wenn man die Platte verschiebt. VirtualBox merkt sich den kompletten Pfad incl. Laufwerksbuchstabe in der Maschinenkonfigurationsdatei. Das Problem löst man, indem man zuerst mit Hilfe des Medienmanagers die nicht mehr auffindbaren Platten löscht und dann kann man die Medien der/den Maschinen neu zuweisen.

wichtige Einschränkungen:
MMC ( Mensch Maschine Communication) für NC Maschinen, geht weder mit NT noch XP.


Revisionen:
30.3.2011 11:00Uhr: Bericht zu OP3 und Protool im XP-Mode, hier nur als Link eingefügt
30.3.2011 12:30Uhr: wichtige Einschränkung XP-Mode bezüglich COM-Ports entfallen, USB-Zuordnung nicht beim Booten hinzugekommen, Kosten Parallels
7.5.2011 21:30: paar weitere Kleinigkeiten zu VirtualBox (Tragbarkeit, Lizenz)
12.5.2011 20:06Uhr: Tragbarkeit von VirtualBox
13.5.2011 7:56Uhr: Abschnitt Tragbarkeit VirtualBox überarbeitet
16.5.2011 12:50Uhr: neues zu MS-VPC


----------



## Perfektionist

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Nachteile: ... Ausserdem gibt es eine zusätzliche Basisdatei der HD. Ob davon mehrere Versionen existieren ist mir derzeit unklar.


Die Antwort hierzu ist ein mittelderber Fluch meinerseits. Hätt ich mal nur beide Dateien kopiert. Und eventuell wäre die Konfigurationsdatei auch noch von Interesse für das andere Hostsystem. In Punkto Tragbarkeit der VM ist also XP-Mode problematisch.


----------



## marlob

Ein Kunde von uns hat eine Untersuchung für ihre eingesetzte Software gemacht, welche VM am besten für sie geeignet ist.
Letztendlich kamen nur VirtualBox und VMWare für sie in Frage.
Man hat sich aber für VMWare entschieden, weil sie die VMs zentral administrieren wollen und sie dann über einen Server nach allen Mitarbeitern verteilen.
In der Softwareabteilung bei denen arbeiten so ca. 15 Mann.
Dafür haben sie dann VMWare ACE angeschafft
Aus Wikipedia


> ...VMware ACE dient dazu virtuelle Maschinen zu verteilen, die dann von  einem ACE Management Server zentral verwaltet werden können....



Die Liste der installierten Software die unter VMWare getestet wurde werde ich mal nachreichen.


----------



## Ralle

Also die S5-Verbindung ist mir nicht gelungen, ich habe einen Alten Accon-Adapter. Das war aber schon bei meinem Dell mit XP problematisch, irgendwas paßt da mit dem Timing nicht. S5Windows, kommt mit dem Adapter klar, aber auf dem Dell unter Parallels nicht wirklich stabil, mal wills, mal nicht, also nichts für die Arbeit. VMWare hab ich auch in der aktuellen Version 3, da steht ein Test noch aus, ich hab im Moment keine S5 mehr zum testen. Das war mit auch nicht so wichtig, für S5 bevorzuge ich mein altes PG720, leider ist dem die Batterie auf dem Bord ausgegangen, so daß der Start ein wenig dauert. 

Mit einem USB-Seriell-Adapter mit Profilic-Chip und dem passenden Treiber aus dem Internet komme ich z.Bsp. auf die Pilz-PNOZMulti und auf FESTO-Servoregler. Da sollte also das meiste mit funktionieren. Nur S5 mit der Emulation PCPM-->MSDOS-->Windows und dann auch noch über die VM auf den Port, das hakelt.


----------



## Matze001

Ich finde das Thema interessant und werde selbstverständlich auch etwas beitragen, aber vorweg:

@Perfekter: könntest Du Dir vorstellen deinen ersten Beitrag immer mit aktuellen Pro/Kontra von anderen Usern zu füttern. So das man nicht den gesamten Beitrag lesen muss um alle Faktoren berücksichtigen zu können,
sondern eine zentrale, sauber strukturierte Auflistung zu haben. 

Das wäre klasse! :TOOL:


Nun zu meinen VM-Erfahrungen:

VM-Ware-Workstation: 

Installierte und Funktionsfähige Software:

Simatic Manager + WinCCflex
Movitools Motion Studio
TIA V10 (für die 1200er)
Simcom A (für Posmo-Antriebe)

Es gibt in keiner Weise Probleme mit der Software und den Schnittstellen.
Zwei Bildschirme sind ohne Probleme möglich. Das mitnehmen auf andere PCs denkbar einfach. (Wenn eine Fehlermeldung kommt das die VM noch läuft einfach die Ordner in dem Verzeichnis löschen, dann funktioniert diese).

Parallels Desktop 6 (unter MacOS X):

Installierte und lauffähige Software:

Simatic Manager + WinCCflex
TIA V10 (für die 1200er)
Simcom A (für Posmo-Antriebe)

Movitools Motion Studio war nicht installiert da ich es zu der Zeit nicht genutzt habe. Ich bin von PD6 weggegangen und habe auf dem Macbook mittels Bootcamp XP installiert, und nutze es nicht mehr als Gastsystem unter MacOS.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Perfektionist

Matze001 schrieb:


> ... eine zentrale, sauber strukturierte Auflistung zu haben.


Hmmm, ich versuche es mal ...


dazu speichere ich mal meinen ursprünglichen Startbeitrag hierhin weg:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> was braucht also der Mensch als VM in der kommenden 64-Bit-Welt?
> 
> XP-Mode:
> für Anwender von Simatic-Produkten (TIA-Portal V11) wird ja vermutlich Win7/64 Prof/Ultimate die Standardausrüstung werden. Also ist XP-Mode automatisch "kostenlos" mit dabei.
> Meine Erfahrungen bislang damit: CP5711 geht mit V5.5 und Flex2008 und PT zusammen, Microwin3.2 geht mit dem RS232/PPI-Multimastercable und einem RS232-USB-Adapter zusammen (billiger Prolific), allerdings hab ich ein Uralt-S7-200, die damit nicht will. Und mit einem Moxa Uport 1110 kann ich über 232/511-Wandler sogar an S5 ran (S5V7.17).
> Vorteile? Bestimmt vorhanden - mangels Erfahrung mit anderen Produkten noch nicht aufgefallen.
> Nachteile: VM-Definitionsdatei und VM-HD sind nicht eine einzige Datei. Ausserdem gibt es eine zusätzliche Basisdatei der HD. Ob davon mehrere Versionen existieren ist mir derzeit unklar. Der Versuch, ob man von dieser VM ein Image ziehen kann und auf einer anderen VM dieses Image weiter verwenden kann, steht für mich noch aus.
> Nachteile: mehrere Bildschirme kann das Ding nicht.
> Anmerkung: XP-Mode bedeutet idR, dass man VirtualPC von M$ benutzt. Damit lässt sich auch ein anderes OS als XP abspielen, wenn man es installiert. Ein NT4 aufzusetzen war aber nicht vom ersten Moment an mit Erfolg gekrönt.
> 
> VMware-Player:
> funktioniert - habe aber noch keine umfangreichen Tests damit gemacht.
> Nachteil: ist nicht für den kommerziellen Einsatz gedacht.
> 
> VMware:
> scheint wohl das beste Virtualisierungsprodukt zu sein (?). Habe ich keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Parallels:
> habe ich eine Version bezahlt, aber noch nicht getestet.
> Vorteil: dem ersten Anschein nach recht flexibel.
> 
> VirtualBox:
> für privat kostenlos, für den kommerziellen Einsatz 20EUR. Ungetestet habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen, dass dieses Produkt auch in der Lage sein soll, fremde vHD abzuspielen (damit rühmt sich auch Parallels, für VMware gibt es wohl Converter). Erste Versuche haben mir erwiesen, dass dies eine ernstzunehmende Alternative zu XP-Mode ist.
> 
> zunächst werde ich nun die Portierbarkeit meiner XP-Mode-Maschine auf den Rechnern testen, die ausser meinem Geschäfts-Lappie mit Prof/Ult ausgestattet sind (sind, wenn ich recht erinnere, drei Rechner), dann kommt der Versuch, mal von XP-Mode ein Image zu ziehen und dies auf eine VirtualBox, Parallels und/oder VMware-Player-Maschine aufzuspielen.


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> VirtualBox:
> für privat kostenlos, für den kommerziellen Einsatz 20EUR. Ungetestet  habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen, dass dieses Produkt auch in der Lage  sein soll, fremde vHD abzuspielen (damit rühmt sich auch Parallels, für  VMware gibt es wohl Converter). Erste Versuche haben mir erwiesen, dass  dies eine ernstzunehmende Alternative zu XP-Mode ist.



Man kann bedingt fremde vHD abspielen. Wenn keine "Sonderprogramme" installiert sind. :wink:
Ich habe W2K von VirtualPC erzeugt, mit Virtualbox getestet, geht.
Rockwell Software unter VirtualPC nachinstalliert, versucht, kein Glück.
Das selbe Ergebnisl unter XP.
Die vHD funktionieren dann nur, wenn "gesichert" (F8) gestartet wird. 
Warum? 

VirtualBox funktioniert mit verschieden Step 7 und WinFlex Versionen fehlerlos.
Habe es mit WinFlex 2005, 2007 und 2008 und Step7 5.2 bis 5.4 HF5 getestet.
Was nicht geht, ist MMC ( Mensch Maschine Communication) für NC  Maschinen, weder mit NT noch XP.

Was für mich der Grund war auf Virtaulbox zu wechseln war, dass die selben Maschinen unter Win$ und Linux laufen.
Ich habe die HD auf USB und kann die problemlos anstecken und weiterarbeiten.

Der Zugriff mit Helmholzadapter funktioniert sowohl MPI als auch Profibus.


bike


----------



## marlob

bike schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was für mich der Grund war auf Virtaulbox zu wechseln war, dass die selben Maschinen unter Win$ und Linux laufen.
> ...
> Der Zugriff mit Helmholzadapter funktioniert sowohl MPI als auch Profibus.


bezieht sich diese Aussage das der Adapter funktioniert auf Win$ oder Linux als Hostsystem. Oder auf beide?


----------



## bike

marlob schrieb:


> bezieht sich diese Aussage das der Adapter funktioniert auf Win$ oder Linux als Hostsystem. Oder auf beide?



Auf / mit beiden Systeme.
Muss morgen schauen wie der Adapter genau heißt, habe das Teil nicht hier.


bike


----------



## JesperMP

Habe nur efahrungen mit VMware Workstation.
Die sind aber ziemlich gut.
Siemens und Rockwell software funktionieren problemlos.
Ethernet/Internet/USB Verbindet sich gut.
Siemens USB-Prommer Z.B. funktioniert.

Habe es nicht probiert, aber ich glaube das PCMCIA (wie CP5612 und PCMK) funktionieren nicht. Aber keine andere VM shafft es, so ist nur zu erwarten.


----------



## marlob

Hier mal eine (unvollständige) Liste der Software die beim Kunden in einer VMWare läuft.


> BlueControl PMA\
> Camille V600_N V2.03\
> Cognex\
> COM PROFIBUS V3.3\
> COM PROFIBUS V5.1\
> Concept V2.6\
> CT Soft\
> CTScope V1.1.4\
> CX-One\
> Designer 6.01\
> Designer 6.06\
> DPL Toolkit 3.3\
> Drivemonitor\
> DriveWindow V1.41\
> EH READW 2.30F\
> EH READWIN2000\
> ELO\
> Erhardt en Leimer\
> Eurotherm Conf\
> Factorylink Webclient\
> FactoryTalk\
> Festo CPX Maintenance tool\
> GP-ProEX\
> Haglunds Spidercom\
> IBHNET\
> IBSCMD G4 4.42\
> KEPServerEX\
> LogoSoft V6.1\
> MMF Edit\
> Modlink 02.10\
> NPort\
> Panel Builder (ABB)\
> Panelmate V2.50\
> Panelmate V3.20\
> Primay Setup Tool V4.0\
> ProfiTrace V2.4\
> Project Builder (ABB)\
> Protool V6.0 + SP3\
> Reflection X V7.2\
> Robot Studio Online\
> RS Logix 5000\
> S7 Technology 4.1\
> Safety Suite V2\
> SESOFT 1.31\
> SEW Movitools V5.4\
> SEW Software-ROM 4\
> SICK CDS V2.22\
> SICK CDS V3.40\
> SICK CDS V3.51\
> SICK LMS200\
> SimotionScoutV4.0\
> Sonprog V1.9\
> Step5 V7.23\
> Step7 V5.5\
> TireTracker(M8)\
> UF6 DriveGUI\
> UF6 PILZ PNOZ\
> UF6 TRIO Motion\
> Ultrasoonsensor Peperl Fuchs\
> Ultrasoonsensor Turck\
> Ultraware\
> Unilink V2.5\
> Unisoft 3.3\
> Unity Pro XL V4.0\
> USB Prommer\
> USB Prommer V2.0\
> VEGA Pactware 3.0\
> WinCCFlex 2008\
> Wireshark\


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo perfekter, dein Thread finde ich Klasse, gehört aber in den FAQ, für doch
hier die Diskussion durch und schreibe die Ergebnisse in den FAQ Bereich.
Zusätzlich könnte Mann dort in folgenden Beiträgen für jedes Produkt Installations
Hinweise erstellen.


----------



## Matze001

Sehr gute Idee Helmut! Danke!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Perfektionist

das schmeisse ich gerade aus dem Startbeitrag raus, weil es meine Meinung darstellt, aber für die Übersicht nichts beiträgt:





Perfektionist schrieb:


> XP-Mode gegenüber einer anderen VM mit installiertem XP zu bevorzugen begründe ich persönlich damit, dass der Support für XP offiziell 2013 endet. Und auch, dass ich nicht durch Versionssprünge meiner VM gequält werde, erst wenn ich das nächste Windows bekomme (ob es dann noch XP-Mode geben wird, wage ich jedoch anzuzweifeln).


 
PS ... und ich editiere da fröhlich an meinem Startbeitrag und derweil komm ich mit Lesen nicht mehr hinterher ...

PPS: 
so, jetzt hab ich, glaub ich, alles Wichtige aus den Thread bis hierher im Startbeitrag drin.


----------



## Oberchefe

Wonderware läuft in VM-Ware und kann auch auf die S7 Simulation (außerhalb der VM-Ware auf dem gleichen Rechner) via NetToSim zugreifen. Dürfte etwas flüssiger gehen, ist aber vermutlich kein Problem der VM-Ware.


----------



## zummi

Wir arbeiten seit mehreren Jahren mit dem VMWare Player + Siemens, Rockwell, B&R, Jetter, Codesys und vieles mehr. Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt, die man nicht schnell und einfach lösen konnte.

Kann ich also wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Perfektionist

Erfahrungsbericht S5 V7.17 mit NT-Servicepack im XP-Mode

"alles funktioniert" wäre zu pauschal. Alles was ich von der Software forderte, funktionierte.

Der Praxistest dauerte so etwa drei Tage, da waren dann so Dinge wie USTACK, Bausteinübertragungen, Urlöschen etc. dabei.

Online ging es auf eine CPU945 (im Büro mit 95U vorab getestet) und dem USB-RS232-Adapter MOXA UPort 1110 V1.4 und dem 511-Konverter Siemens 6ES5 734-1BD20 Ausgabestand 3.

Die Datenablage war auf der C-Platte der VM.

Die Schnittstelle COM1 habe ich bei der VM-Maschinenkonfiguration zugewiesen. Dabei gibt es bei dem MOXA-Teil eine Besonderheit zu beachten: ab COM4 weigert sich XP-Mode, das Gerät der VM zuzuweisen. Und erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass der MOXA-Treiber das Umkonfigurieren auf eine andere Schnittstellennummer nicht so ohne weiteres zulässt. Und jedesmal, wenn ein anderes Produkt eingestöpselt wurde, dann die nun höhere, freie Com-Nummer wählt. Die Abhilfe war dann, entweder jedesmal beim abziehen des MOXA oder anderen Produktes dran zu denken, dies Gerät vorher aus der Hardwarekonfig zu entfernen (bzw. immer peinlich genau darauf zu achten, dass man es immer genau dort einstöpselte, wo man es vorher abgezogen hatte). Oder dann auch, wenn ich zwischendurch das Teil mit Prolific-Treiber steckte, auch das wieder aus dem Gerätemanager wegzutun, um in dem Windowssystem nicht wieder eine reservierte Com-Nummer zu hinterlassen (die Option "Anzeige der nicht vorhandenen Geräte" im Gerätemanager funktioniert für diese Geister-COM-Schnittstellen nicht). Um den Stapel der reservierten Com-Nummern wieder abzubauen, geht folgender Trick: wenn man einen RS232-USB-Adapter mit Prolific-Treiber hat, so erlaubt dieser das Einstellen der Com-Port-Nummer. Das Teil warnt zwar, dass die Nummer bereits für was vergeben sei, aber man kann eine vom Vorgänger reservierte Nummer einstellen.Der Vorgang ist also folgender: Prolific-COM-Port einstecken. Der nimmt sich die nächstmögliche freie Nummer. Wenn also Moxa zuletzt 5 belegte, steht das Teil dann auf 6. Dann im Gerätemanager auf 5 stellen und deinstallieren. Ergebnis: bein nächsten Einstecken steht dann der Prolific auf 5. Dann auf 4 umstellen, deinstallieren, so wird dann die 4 wieder frei. ...usw, bis diese ganzen reservierten Nummern weg sind. dann legt sich auch der MOXA-Treiber wieder auf eine solch kleine Nummer.

Was ich nicht im XP-Mode gemacht habe, weil ich über keinerlei entsprechende Hardware verfüge: das EEPROM habe ich auf einem PG740 gebrannt.

Was nicht im XP-Mode ging: Lauer PCS950pro mit Prowin V8.2. Die Kommunikation startete manchmal ansatzweise, brach dann aber stets sehr rasch ab. Ob eingebauter Com-port, Moxa oder Prolific-Teil, da ging mit Datenübertragung nichts.


----------



## Perfektionist

Protool und OP3 im XP-Mode

was spontan scheiterte und ich dann nicht mehr lange probiert habe war der Transfer über CP5711.

was auch scheiterte bzw. mit Kommunikationsabbrüchen endete: jegliche Zuweisung von COM-Ports für die serielle Übertragung in der Konfiguration der XP-Mode-Maschine.

was letztlich funktionierte: Prolific-Wandler als USB-Gerät der VM direkt zuweisen und in den erweiterten Einstellungen (Gerätemanager) als COM2 konfigurieren. Dabei warnt der Treiber (oder was auch immer?), dass der Name bereits vergeben ist und doppelte Zuweisungen zu einem Namen zu Problemen führen können. Aber es ging dann.

Nachtrag: was einmal geht, muss ja nicht zweimal gehen. Wie man es trotzdem hinbekommt: im Gastsystem die COM2 auf COM3 umparken. Dann ist die COM2 auch beim nächsten Start des Gastsystems frei. Und dann funktioniert das auch mit dem Einparken des zugeordneten USB-Gerätes an die Stelle der COM2.

Nachtrag 2: die scheinbar fest eingebauten COM-Ports der XP-Mode-VM lassen sich im Gerätemanager deinstallieren. Dann kann auch Moxa COM1 belegen. Aber seltsamer Weise brach dann genau mit diesem Adapter die Kommunikation nach etwa sechzig von achtzig Sekunden ab. Die anschliessende Gegenprobe mit Prolific funktionierte dagegen wieder.


----------



## Perfektionist

so, ich bin mal wieder dran an dem Thema ...

Eine Frage an die VirtualBox-Fraktion: wie und wann will XP aktiviert werden?

Hintergrund: ich hab heut mit der aktuellsten Version von VirtualBox ein XP-Prof in der Firma hochgezogen. Die virtuelle HD hab ich mit heim genommen und dann einer frischen Maschine in VirtualBox zugewiesen (so ziemlich mit den Standardwerten - nur der Hauptspeicher wich signifikant ab). Meine Erwartung war: keine Reaktivierung nötig (weil die VM ja ziemlich ähnlich sein sollte). Tatsache: Aktivierung war nötig. Grund: mindestens der Prozessor ist so transparent zur VM durchgereicht, dass das OS mal mindestens diese Veränderung erkennt. Und die RAM-Größe ja sowieso ...

... also Frage an die VirtualBox-Nutzer: kann man diese (Re-)Aktivierei irgendwie vermeiden? Oder hört das Gemaule von M$ irgendwann auf (also irgendwann auf VM aktiviert, dann gut)? Oder muss man damit leben - also jedesmal, wenn man den Host wechselt, neu aktivieren?


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... also Frage an die VirtualBox-Nutzer: kann man diese (Re-)Aktivierei irgendwie vermeiden? Oder hört das Gemaule von M$ irgendwann auf (also irgendwann auf VM aktiviert, dann gut)? Oder muss man damit leben - also jedesmal, wenn man den Host wechselt, neu aktivieren?



Nimmst du nur die Harddisk mit oder auch die Maschinen?
Wenn es die Maschinen sind und diese laufen gibt es eigentlich das Problem nicht.


bike


----------



## LargoD

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...(die Option "Anzeige der nicht vorhandenen Geräte" im Gerätemanager funktioniert für diese Geister-COM-Schnittstellen nicht). ..


Man kann XP dazu bringen, die "unsichtbaren" belegten seriellen Schnittstellen anzuzeigen:
Man definiert eine Umgebungsvariable:
DevMgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1
Dann aktiviert man:
Ansicht/Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen

Schon werden die störenden Einträge angezeigt und können entfernt werden.


----------



## Perfektionist

bike schrieb:


> Nimmst du nur die Harddisk mit oder auch die Maschinen?


ich hatte gestern nur die HD mit - jedoch hatte ich die Maschine beide Male mit Standardwerten konfiguriert. Heute morgen bin ich auf ein weiteres Wirtsgerät gezogen und musste nicht aktivieren. Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn ich wieder bei meinem Dell einstecke ...


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern nur die HD mit - jedoch hatte ich die Maschine beide Male mit Standardwerten konfiguriert. Heute morgen bin ich auf ein weiteres Wirtsgerät gezogen und musste nicht aktivieren. Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn ich wieder bei meinem Dell einstecke ...



Wenn du die Maschine mitnimmst, dann hast du das Problem nicht.
Habe ich heute erneut getestet.
Ich habe von WIn$ eine Maschine mitgenommen und die läuft hier unter Linux fehlerfrei, ohne erneute Aktivierung.


bike


----------



## Matze001

Ich möchte nun nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Zur Zeit bin ich mit folgender Konstellation sehr zufrieden:

Hardware: MacBook Pro 17" 
Hostsystem: MacOS X SnowLeopard 64bit
Gastsystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit
Virtualisierungssoftware: Parallels Desktop 5

Installierte Software auf dem Gast: Step 7 V5.5, WinCCflexible 2008 SP2 HF4, SEW Motionstudio

Mein Fazit nach vier Tagen:

Einfach Perfekt! Ich kann unter Mac OS Arbeiten, und mit dem Coherence Modus
laufen meine Windowsprogramme als wären sie unter Mac OS (also kein Fenster
oder Vollbild, sondern Mac und Windowsprogramme auf einer Oberfläche, als
hätte ich nur ein Betriebssystem gestartet).

Die Akkulaufzeit liegt beim Betrieb mit der VM bei ca. 3-4Std.

Die Software läuft flüssig und schnell, bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts zu beanstanden.

Schöne Grüße von der Schweizer Baustelle

Marcel


----------



## mattsches

Kleine Anmerkung zu VirtualBox: Die Software ist auch für den kommerziellen Einsatz kostenfrei, solange sie nicht zentral ausgerollt und administriert wird. In Abschnitt 6 der Licensing FAQ von VirtualBox findet sich dazu folgende Aussage:



> Personal use is when you install the product on one or more PCs yourself and you make use of it (or even your friend, sister and grandmother). It doesn't matter whether you just use it for fun or run your multi-million euro business with it. Also, if you install it on your work PC at some large company, this is still personal use. However, if you are an administrator and want to deploy it to the 500 desktops in your company, this would no longer qualify as _personal use_.


 
Eventuell möchte der TO ja den Eingangspost entsprechend anpassen...

Ich nutze die Software seit längerer Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Einbindung von USB-Geräten hakelt manchmal etwas, ab und an bedarf es eines Neustarts der VM, bis ein USB-Gerät richtig geroutet wird. Aber das hat mir bisher nicht ernsthaft Kopfschmerzen bereitet.

Viele Grüße,
mattsches


----------



## SPS Markus

Hallo mattsches,

die Probleme mit USB hatte ich anfangs auch.
Abhilfe: Einfach leeren Filter anlegen -> dann läufts (bei mir zumindestens).

Markus

edit

Hallo Matze001,
bin Mac Neuein bzw Umsteiger.
Habe nun mit den erste Erfahrungen mit Parallel Desktop 6 gemacht.
Bin dabei nun mein erstes Image (XP) mit Step 7 zu erstellen.
Bis jetzt - Hut ab - läuft super.


----------



## Matze001

SPS Markus schrieb:


> Hallo Matze001,
> bin Mac Neuein bzw Umsteiger.
> Habe nun mit den erste Erfahrungen mit Parallel Desktop 6 gemacht.
> Bin dabei nun mein erstes Image (XP) mit Step 7 zu erstellen.
> Bis jetzt - Hut ab - läuft super.



Hallo Markus,

"leider" muss ich mit Parallels 5 vorlieb nehmen, das 6er soll doch
noch ein bisschen schneller sein.

Auf welcher Hardware lässt du diese Konstellation laufen?

Grüße aus dem Schweizer Exil 

Marcel


----------



## SPS Markus

Hallo

meine Konfiguration:

Mac Book Pro 15"
i7 Prozessor 
8Gb Ram
Display 1680 * 1050 




Markus


----------



## c.wehn

ich fand bei mac die vmware fusion immer am alllller alller besten!


----------



## o.s.t.

in der aktuellen c't 11/2011 hat es einen ausführlichen Vergleichstest:

Teil-Leseprobe:
http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Viele-PCs-in-einem-1237193.html

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Perfektionist

LargoD schrieb:


> ...
> Man definiert eine Umgebungsvariable:
> DevMgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1
> ...


für die Jungs, die nicht mit DOS aufgewachsen sind:


		Code:
	

[B]set[/B] DevMgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1

Leider hats bei mir spontan nicht funktioniert. hätt ichs in die Autoexec reinschreiben sollen? also mit "ausführen" gehts gar nicht, wenn ich die Eingabeaufforderung starte gilt diese Umgebungsvariable scheints nur für die Eingabeaufforderung


----------



## Oberchefe

Warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht?
Systemsteuerung, System, Reiter "Erweitert", "Umgebungsvariablen" ...


----------



## LargoD

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ...Systemsteuerung, System, Reiter "Erweitert", "Umgebungsvariablen" ...


Danke, genau so habe ich es auch gemacht.

@Perfektionist:
Sorry, ich dachte das sei allgemein bekannt

Gruß
Erich


----------



## Perfektionist

LargoD schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte das sei allgemein bekannt


siehe unser Forumsmotto 

... naja, ich alter Ochse trotte halt noch immer in meinen alten Wegen ...
... und das verstellt den Blick auf das neue 


das ändert aber nichts dran, dass ich die Geister-COMs immer noch nicht sehe. Ich bin Admin (im XP-Mode sowieso?), die Variable hab ich unter Systemvariablen angelegt. Was fehlt also noch?


----------



## LargoD

Bist Du sicher, dass Du keinen Schreibfehler gemacht hast?
Ich habe eben bei meinem System auf dem ich hier schreibe den Namen der Umgebungsvariablen nochmals mit Copy&Paste geholt.

devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices
Wert:1

Wenn ich im Gerätemanager unter "Ansicht/Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen"
einen Haken setze, sehe ich ein ganzes Rudel Com-Ports- die von zur Zeit nicht vorhandenen seriellen Schnittstellen stammen.
U. a. Huawei UMTS-Stick, Prolific-Adapter usw.

Es ist allerdings ein "echtes" XP, keine VM. Sollte das einen Unterschied ausmachen?

Gruß
Erich


----------



## Perfektionist

so, jetzt tut das bei mir auch. Irrtum 1: ich war auf der falschen Maschine - da war keine USB-Leiche. Irrtum 2: auch mit Copy + Paste schafft man es nicht immer. k.A., aber das hab ich dann zwischendurch auch noch verpatzt. manchmal kommt alles zusammen ...

edit:
...und es kommt noch dicker: hat man im Systemeigenschaftendialog die Variable angelegt, geht dann direkt auf den Reiter Hardware und startet dann den Gerätemanager, dann funktioniert es noch nicht. sondern erst, wenn man den Systemeigenschaftendialog geschlossen und danach wieder geöffnet hat. und glaubt nicht, dass derweil rechts unten ganz unauffällig der Übernehmenbutton bedienbar geworden wäre.


----------



## Perfektionist

so, damit nichts in Vergessenheit gerät, schreib ich jetzt mal hier mit (edits folgen):

Ich bin dabei, mir mit VirtualBox eine portable VM mit 7/32 für V11 einzurichten. Ein aktiviertes 7/32 hatte ich schon am 5.5. kreiert und dann mit Bordmitteln (Systemabbild) gesichert. Diese 7/32-Maschine war zu diesem Zeitpunkt "internetaktuell", also alle Updates auf dem nackten Windows mit drauf (zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch schon SP1).

Da ich von bike den Rat bekam, die gesamte Maschine tragbar zu machen (also auch Konfigurationsdatei, nicht nur die HD, und ??? keine Ahnung, was sonst noch? - es ging um die Aktivierung) hab ich in VirtualBox entsprechend das Standard-Verzeichnis auf meinen mobilen Datenträger verlegt. Und damit auf meinem mobilen Datenträger (derzeit noch ne HD - geplant ist ein Stick) nicht noch irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Wachstum der virtuellen HD auftreten, hab ich das Medium mit der endgültigen Größe erzeugt. Im Blick für mein portables 7/32 hab ich einen SanDisk Cruzer Blade 16GB. Der ist zwar nicht sonderlich schnell, aber billig. 16GB bedeuten aber nur 14,5GB virtuelle HD. Ich hoffe, die verbleibenden rd. 300MB reichen für die Log-Dateien und sonstigen Kram, den VirtualBox dort auch noch ablegen will. Geplant ist auch, die Auslagerunsdatei der VM auf dem Hostrechner lokal abzulegen. als zusätzliches, virtuelles Laufwerk, das dann eben nicht auf dem Stick liegt.

Da schon das nackte Windows rund 8GB belegt, liegt es nahe, die Datenträgerkomprimierung zu aktivieren. Ein erster Versuch vor ein paar Tagen schlug fehl. Obs die mangelhafte Rechenkraft meines Nettop war oder die direkte Anwendung auf meine Flashstick - k.A., ich probiere es jetzt nochmal.

... to be continued ...

continued:
also, so richtig Platz sparend bekommt man Win7/32 nicht. jedenfalls ich nicht. Wenn XP sich noch irgendwie in ein 2GB-Laufwerk pressen lässt - W7 ist da doch etwas hungriger. Naja, mein inzwischen erfolgreich komprimiertes 14,5GB-Laufwerk ist ein wenig freier geworden (aber auch der nun verlegten Auslagerungsdatei sei Dank). Ich presse das nun mal auf meinen USB-Stick. und schau mal morgen, was mein Arbeitsplatzrechner in der Firma dazu sagt. Jedenfalls hat Microsoft mich nochmals zur telefonischen Aktivierung genötigt (naja, wenigstens hat das automatische System sich damit zufrieden gegeben, dass ich das ja nur auf einem Rechner installiert hab  ).

apropos: bevor ich da nochmal intensiv die Nutzungsbedingenugen lesen muss: weiß jemand auswendig, wie das mit den Bedingungen für die Nutzung von Windows in einer VM ausschaut? Irgendwo hab ich da mal was gelesen, dass man es maximal 1x gleichzeitig und dann auch nur 1x auf einer Maschine nutzen soll. So denn ich mich da ungefähr richtig erinnere ...


----------



## Homer79

> Irgendwo hab ich da mal was gelesen, dass man es maximal 1x gleichzeitig und dann auch nur 1x auf einer Maschine nutzen soll. So denn ich mich da ungefähr richtig erinnere ...


 
...so sollte es sein...halt wie eine normale windows lizenz zu behandeln.


----------



## Perfektionist

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...so sollte es sein...halt wie eine normale windows lizenz zu behandeln.


naja, ich kenn da noch andere Texte. So kranke Sachen wie: darf nur eine Sicherungskopie gemacht werden (also das zweite Systemabbild ist bereits illegal - es gab schonmal Software zu Vistazeiten, da konnte man nur ein (erstes) Systemabbild erzeugen). Ja - "normale" Lizenz ...

die Realität ist im Moment: W7/64 läuft als Host, W7/32 als Gast. Ist das nun entsprechend der Lizenzbestimmungen? Die Software wird ja nur von einem Prozessor ausgeführt. aber eben zweimal. Wirklich benutzen tu ich sie dann aber nur einmal - ich arbeite ja in der VM zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Ich benutze zwar auch irgendwie den Host, aber ich hab Windows ja "nur" gestartet, um Windows starten zu können.

...aber gut: sauber wäre es wohl esrt, wenn ich tatsächlich eine Extralizenz für meine tragbare Maschine hätte. Dann kommt die nächste Frage: wieviele Kopien dieser tragbaren Maschine darf ich machen? Betreiben darf ich jedenfalls nur eine zur gleichen Zeit. Und wie es mit der Tragbarkeit aussieht - der Test kommt jetzt ...

Erkenntnis 1: den Stick von gestern nimmt der VirtualBox-Manager bereitwillig in seine Liste auf, wenn man auf dem Stick auf die .vbox-Datei klickt. natürlich wird die Auslagerungs.vdi als fehlend gemeldet. Die leg ich nun auf dem anderen Host jetzt neu an. Der Stick hat zufällig auf dem neuen Host den gleichen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen bekommen. Wie glatt es gehen würde mit einem anderen LW-Buchstaben hab ich aber jetzt keine Lust, auszuprobieren.

...to be continued...

... und da fängt es auch schon an: hätt ich mal meine Auslagerungsplatte nur auch mal mitgenommen ...
"kann Platte nicht registrieren" oder so ähnlich 
... dabei dachte ich, es kann doch nichts einfacher sein, als eine gleiche Platte nochmal zu erzeugen. Aber scheinbar mag VirtualBox eine gleichnamige Platte, die dann eine unterschiedliche Seriennummer trägt, nicht.

so, die Aktivierung ist diesmal erhalten geblieben.

und in Zukunft brauch ich halt nen zweiten Stick, um bei jedem neuen Rechner meine persönliche Auslagerungsplatte installieren zu können.


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... dabei dachte ich, es kann doch nichts einfacher sein, als eine gleiche Platte nochmal zu erzeugen. Aber scheinbar mag VirtualBox eine gleichnamige Platte, die dann eine unterschiedliche Seriennummer trägt, nicht.
> so, die Aktivierung ist diesmal erhalten geblieben.



Platten können nicht einfach kopiert werden.
Bei Linux ist der Befehl:
VBoxManage clonevdi Win_XP.vdi Win_XP_A.vdi
die Lösung.
Es gibt wenn ich mich erinnere ein in Pascal geschriebenes Programm, mit dem du Änderungen an den Maschinen und Harddisks machen.

Du kannst auch in der XML Datei die Seriennummer korrigieren/ändern.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist

so langsam vergeht mir die Freude an VirtualBox. Das Knockout-Kriterium könnte bei mir die Tragbarkeit der VM werden. Gut - mein Anspruch, dass eine lokale Platte noch für die Auslagerungsdatei zuständig ist, wird sicherlich bei jeder Virtualisierungslösung zu Unbequemlichkeiten führen. Aber ansonsten erwarte ich von einer Anwendung, dass sie funktioniert, wenn man auf deren Arbeitsdatei klickt. Und das ist bei VirtualBox nicht der Fall. Zumindest nicht unter Windows. Das (Dreck-)Ding erwartet seine virtuellen Platten an absoluten Pfadadressen. Statt dass die zur Konfigurationsdatei gehörende Platte entweder in gleichem Verzeichnis oder entsprechend in einem relativen Unterverzeichnis wäre. Und wenn man eine Platte, die auf Rechner 1 auf C: liegt auf Rechner 2 auf D gelegt hat (weil auf C kein Platz war), so mault das Teil auch. Also - bislang ist meine Freude über VirtualBox eingeschränkt. Nicht, weil es nicht auf einem Rechner funktionieren würde, sondern weil ich meine virtuelle Maschine derzeit nur mit meines Empfinden nach erheblichen Einschränkungen mitnehmen kann.


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> so langsam vergeht mir die Freude an VirtualBox. Das Knockout-Kriterium könnte bei mir die Tragbarkeit der VM werden. Gut - mein Anspruch, dass eine lokale Platte noch für die Auslagerungsdatei zuständig ist, wird sicherlich bei jeder Virtualisierungslösung zu Unbequemlichkeiten führen. Aber ansonsten erwarte ich von einer Anwendung, dass sie funktioniert, wenn man auf deren Arbeitsdatei klickt. Und das ist bei VirtualBox nicht der Fall. Zumindest nicht unter Windows. Das (Dreck-)Ding erwartet seine virtuellen Platten an absoluten Pfadadressen. Statt dass die zur Konfigurationsdatei gehörende Platte entweder in gleichem Verzeichnis oder entsprechend in einem relativen Unterverzeichnis wäre. Und wenn man eine Platte, die auf Rechner 1 auf C: liegt auf Rechner 2 auf D gelegt hat (weil auf C kein Platz war), so mault das Teil auch. Also - bislang ist meine Freude über VirtualBox eingeschränkt. Nicht, weil es nicht auf einem Rechner funktionieren würde, sondern weil ich meine virtuelle Maschine derzeit nur mit meines Empfinden nach erheblichen Einschränkungen mitnehmen kann.



Es tut mir leid ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
Was kann Virtualbox dafür, wenn Win$ mit Laufwerken  herumspielt?
Also bei mir sind die Maschinen unter VM, die Harddisk auf einem externen Laufwerk, das unter seinem Namen gemountet wird und immer richtige gefunden. 
Das Problem ist nicht die VM, sondern die Einschränkungen kommen vom OS.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist

bike schrieb:


> Was kann Virtualbox dafür, wenn Win$ mit Laufwerken herumspielt?


nix - aber es kann trotzdem auf diese Besonderheit Rücksicht nehmen. So, wie viele für dieses (Drecks-)Windows geschriebene Programme diese Besonderheit dieses doch an dieser Stelle etwas beschränkten BS nehmen. Vor allem dann, wenn Ziel und Zweck u.a. auch die Emulation genau dieses OS unter anderen Hosts ist 



bike schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die VM, sondern die Einschränkungen kommen vom OS.


Die Anwendung muss lernen, mit der Einschränkung zu leben - nicht das OS. Wenngleich natürlich sehr wünschenswert wäre, das OS könnte endlich UNC zum Standard erklären. Aber vielleicht muss ich es einfach nur noch lernen, die Ablage meiner VMs über UNC zu deklarieren.


----------



## Perfektionist

Also in Sachen Tragbarkeit ist VirtualBox bei mir durchgefallen. Wenn man jemandem einfach nur ne Kopie einer VM in die Hand drückt, so hat er entweder eventuell Probleme mit der Aktivierung von Windows, wenn er nur die Platte mountet (wenn er denn überhaupt weiss, was er von der Platte zu erwarten hat), oder er bekommt mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig die anhängende Meldung. klar - irgendwann bekommt man (ich!) das Problem mit dem Medienmanager in den Griff. Aber von abstecken - anstecken - weiterarbeiten ist das zumindest unter Windows weit entfernt. Aber immerhin - wenn man das Tragen erstmal gelernt hat, ist es nur noch eine kleine Übung. Aber so, wie man es von anderer Software kennt, also Setup starten und anschliessend auf die registrierte Datei klicken und fertig - so einfach geht es mit VirtualBox nicht. Aber da das ja scheint es aus der Linux-Welt stammt - naja, die Jungs sind ja ein wenig mehr gewohnt. Da startet man ja nicht einfach ein Setup, ne, da wird erstmal der Compiler angeworfen, wenn da neue Software auf den Rechner soll. Naja, mein Bild der Welt von Tarball und Co ... ich selbst hab ja ausser KDE und Internet nie mehr damit gemacht ...

... aber so langsam kann es sein, dass ich VirtualBox zu lieben beginne. Der Härtetest wird nächste Woche V11 sein, das ich nicht (mehr) auf meine reale Maschine aufspielen möchte. Und von dem ich jetzt (vorläufig) nur ne Testlizenz und Download habe. 1200er und das ganz kleine Panel dazu sind auch schonmal bestellt. Schade, dass SCL für 1200 noch nicht gibt - dann muss ich halt ein letztes Mal noch fuppen.

Wenn V11 dann 64-Bit-fähig ist, naja, dann bau ich mir mal einen frischen, realen Rechner dafür auf. Dann heisst es für V5.5: ab in den Sankasten! Vielleicht übe ich das aber auch schonmal vorab.


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> naja, die Jungs sind ja ein wenig mehr gewohnt. Da startet man ja nicht einfach ein Setup, ne, da wird erstmal der Compiler angeworfen, wenn da neue Software auf den Rechner soll. Naja, mein Bild der Welt von Tarball und Co ... ich selbst hab ja ausser KDE und Internet nie mehr damit gemacht ...



Also das muss schon länger her gewesen sein.
Wenn ich ein neues Programm brauche gehe ich zum Weppin und lade es herunter.
Wenn kein Paket gibt, dann werden die Sourcen geladen und dann das Scrip gestartet. Das kümmert sich um nahezu alles.
Es war einmal schwieriger, doch inzwischen nicht mehr Aufwand als bei WIn$ und, was mir wichtig ist, es wird nicht in irgendwelche Dateien geschrieben 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist

bike schrieb:


> Also das muss schon länger her gewesen sein.
> ...


ich schätze mal, so gut fünf Jahre. Aber es stimmt - mir wurde schon mehrfach berichtet, dass es nicht mehr so ist, wie es mal war. Aber das auszuprobieren - ich glaub, dazu kann ich mich nicht mehr aufraffen. Neulich hatte ich son ganz billiges Netbook mit Android in den Händen - und habs wieder weggelegt. Ich hab schon so viel M$ und die Schnautze so langsam derart voll, dass ich inzwischen versuche, weiteren Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Vor 10 Jahren hätte ich Android nicht widerstehen können, vor gut fünf Jahren hab ich Linux angeschaut - und festgestellt, dass es schon auch schöne Seiten hat. Aber ins Netzwerk damit? irgendwas ging damals nicht spontan damit ...

Naja, dann tu ich mir (hoffentlich ein letztes Mal) mit TIA was neues an. Um die immer wiederkehrenden, alten Probleme neu zu erleben ...


----------



## Perfektionist

so. so langsam mag ich VirtualBox. Wenn ich die Tragbarkeit betrachte. jetzt läuft mein ganz persönlicher PC mittels Teamviewer auf meinem Netzwerkserver mit gammeligem Celeron 900. Also: Host ist Win7/32-Home, mein Gast das Win7/32-ultimate. Der Host hat 1GB Hauptspeicher, dem Gast habe ich 512 gegeben. Naja, ob man darauf TIA machen könnte? ich vermute mal: nein ...

aber es lebt schonmal. und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich mein ganz persönliches ultimate auch auf weiteren Rechnern zu Leben krieg.

mal ein paar Daten: meinem vRechner hab ich eine 14,5GB-Bootplatte zugebilligt. Die ist jetzt auf komprimiert eingestellt und hat bei nacktem Windows 7/32 noch 8,6GB frei (jaja, die Temp-Dateien bzw Uninstalldateien von SP1 sind entfernt, auch das Downloadverzeichnis - Softwaredistribution - ist bereits bereinigt). Und diese Bootplatte passt auf einen derzeit handelsüblichen Stick (Cruizer Blade, bei meinem Blödmarkt grad 15EUR). Aber ich denke, es lohnt sich auf Dauer, das Geld für eine SD 32GB class6 (Größenordnung 50EUR bei Comtech) auszugeben. und ich erwähnte es schon: dem OS hab ich eine Extraplatte für die Auslagerungsdatei auf dem Host zugebilligt (die Auslagerung muss ja nicht grad auf meinem Stick (langsam und verschleissanfällig) rumrödeln.

jetzt werd ich mal weiter die Tragbarkeit testen und dann kommt ma TIA drauf ...


----------



## Perfektionist

*XP-Mode für alle?*

nein, nicht wirklich, aber doch ein klein wenig ja ...

Auf jeden Fall kann jetzt jedermann beides (XP-Mode und Windows Virtual PC) runterladen und installieren. Jedoch kann ein Home-User den XP-Mode nicht starten ("rüsten sie bitte die Windows-Edition hoch"). Zuvor wurden die Home-User meines Wissens nach schon von der Downloadseite http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx bereits direkt vom Download ausgeschlossen. So glaube ich mich zumindest zu erinnern, dass mein anfänglicher Versuch, diese aktuelle Version von Virtual-PC auf ein Home-System zu bekommen, daran scheiterte.

Also gut, denke ich, ganz original XP-Mode ist unter Home nicht. Also basteln wir wenigstens eine XP-Prof-Maschine selbst. Gesagt - getan: also die XP-Mode-Base-Platte in einen Arbeitsordner kopiert - den Schreibschutz darf man dann auch noch entfernen. Und die Base-Platte mal als einzige Platte (also keine zusätzliche Differenz-Platte) ins System eingebunden (weil das meiner Erfahrung nach die Tragbarkeit meiner neuen Maschine erhöhen sollte).

Naja - und dann natürlich die Spannung, wie es denn nun mit der Aktivierung aussehen würde. Also, der mitgelieferte Key funktioniert nicht (am Telefon dann: "sie sind möglicher Weise Opfer von Produktpiraterie"). Aber wenn man noch einen alten (eigenen) Key hat, so lässt sich Windows problemlos aktivieren.

OK, so sieht es nun also aus: nicht wirklich XP-Mode, aber doch immerhin eine durch die mitgelieferte XP-Mode-Base-Platte leicht zu bauende XP-Prof-Maschine. Was fehlt, ist halt die Integration der installierten Programme in das Host-Startmenü, die Registrierung der Hostdaten zum Gastsystem, die im Gastsystem zur Verfügung gestellten Hostordner und, und, und ...

btw.: zu VPC2009 (offiziell Windows Virtual PC) ist bei Wiki nachzulesen, dass VPC2009 ab Home-Basic funktioniert. Wichtige Einschränkung: es ist nur für 32-Bit-Gäste geschrieben.


----------



## Perfektionist

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was fehlt, ist halt die Integration der installierten Programme in das Host-Startmenü, die Registrierung der Hostdaten zum Gastsystem, die im Gastsystem zur Verfügung gestellten Hostordner und, und, und ...


Nachtrag: WinVPC etabliert dann irgendwann doch noch die Remote-Desktop-Verbindung. Und dann werden die Hostlaufwerke verfügbar, wenn man dies in der Maschinenkonfiguration so einstellt. Und das AutoVeröffentlichen ist ebenfalls aktiv. Jedenfalls lt. Checkbox ...

naja, dann schau ich mal als nächstes, wieviel Freude XP-Home in WinVPC macht. Mir ist da sowas, dass das keine Remote-Desktop-Verbindung macht. Oder geht das als Client eventuell doch?


----------



## Perfektionist

also, um mich nochmal hier zu Wort zu melden ...

VM-ware-Player hab ich mal angeschaut - aber wegen der schon vorhandenen Erfahrung mit Virtual-Box und WinVPC hab ich mir das nicht mehr sehr ausführlich angetan. Jedenfalls ist das Produkt nicht performanter auf einer SD-Karte als Medium für die HD-Datei, als die anderen Produkte 

zu WinVPC kann ich soviel sagen, dass es bei Win7/32 Glückssache ist, ob die Aktivierung erhalten bleibt. Vbox ist da besser. Aber Vbox fällt bei mir wegen recht mangelhafter Einbindung von USB-Geräten total durch. Ist also nur für offline-Gebrauch tauglich, und dann auch nur auf einem einigermaßen leistungsfähigen Rechner und mit HD auf lokaler HD kopiert, wenn es drum geht, mit W7/32 virtuell zu arbeiten.

Die vorläufig besten Resultate hab ich derzeit mit WinVPC und XP als Gastsystem. Schade, dass das ja im April 2014 vorbei sein soll. Vllt wird ja XP-Mode darüber hinaus unterstützt werden.

PS: auf einem XP-System bleibt natürlich nur die Wahl nach dem alten WinVPC. Oder eben doch Vbox...

PPS: ja, und dann ist da ja auch noch Protool. das unter W7 nicht so recht läuft. Mal schaun, wie lange nun XP noch als VM aktuell bleiben wird.


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Vbox ist da besser. Aber Vbox fällt bei mir wegen recht mangelhafter Einbindung von USB-Geräten total durch. Ist also nur für offline-Gebrauch tauglich, und dann auch nur auf einem einigermaßen leistungsfähigen Rechner und mit HD auf lokaler HD kopiert, wenn es drum geht, mit W7/32 virtuell zu arbeiten.
> .



Welche USB Geräte funktionieren denn nicht?
Also ich habe als HOST linux und Gast WinXP bisher wenig Einschränkungen oder Probleme gefunden.


bike


----------

